

RTMP is patented by Adobe? - michjeanty

Does anyone know the truth in RTMP is patented by Adobe?
Plese let me know, because we're using red5 for our media server. It might impact us.
Thanks
======
nickb
We use it too. Personally, this is one of the last of my worries. Worry about
being successful first – no one sues those that are unsuccessful. When you
succeed and by some chance they come after you (and even that's a really
remote possibility since they'd go after Red5 itself and not some site that's
using it), you'll have plenty of money to license the FMS.

~~~
michjeanty
I certainly understand; I was just wondering.

------
wmf
I work for a large company and everything that goes out the door is patented;
I imagine Adobe is the same way. However, I just did a search and didn't see
anything obviously relevant.

I have my doubts that file formats or protocols are patentable, but that won't
stop the USPTO from granting them.

~~~
michjeanty
I didn't think protocols are patentable either; But like you said, you'll be
surprised.

